
Kindle, schmindle...I've got your $350 e-book reader right here - bullseye
http://www.cnet.com/8301-18603_1-10188221-73.html
======
buugs
The article seems to stray away from a side by side comparison, netbooks have
their place but reading books is most certainly not one of them.

Screen resolution of a netbook makes it hard enough to read webpages and other
things but reading a book on one is out of the question to me, if I were to
invest in an electronic way to read a book it would be with something that
looked like ink, which the kindle has shown to be a very good selling point,
not to mention Amazon and their book collection backing it.

